# [SOLVED] Audacious nie dziala...

## Belliash

Witam.

Posadzilem sobie Gentoo 32-bit i niby wszystko dzialam X'y startuja ale Audacious faultuje z nieznanych mi przyczyn  :Sad: 

Najzabawniejsze jest to ze jak go uruchomie w trybie tekstowym to normalnie wywala ze nie moze sie polaczyc z Xami

a gdy go odpale spod Xow to wywala wtedy:

```

Received SIGSEGV

This could be a bug in Audacious. If you don't know why this happened, file a bug at http://bugs.nenolod.net/
```

Zmiana flag nie pomaga...

Z innej beczki:

Acroread po wpisaniu "acroread" nic nie wywala i tez sie nie uruchamia...

A Firefox wywal poprostu segmentation fault  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ale w trybie tekstowym wszystko dziala jak nalezy... gorzej z softem pod X'y.

KDE dziala, Kadu tez choc, przy 1wszym uruchomieniu KDE dostalem info ze KPersonalizer sfaultowal?

Jednym slowem LOL i nie wiem o co mu chodzi.

Ufam ze sa tu bardziej doswiadczeni uzytkownicy, ktorzy pomoga mi rozwiazac problem.

 *make.conf wrote:*   

> # Architecture specific
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> #CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -O2 -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse,387 -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -ffast-math -ftracer -finline-limit=1200 -fno-ident -fforce-addr -fpeel-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -funroll-loops -funswitch-loops -ftree-vectorize -fprefetch-loop-arrays -frerun-cse-after-loop -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mno-align-stringops -minline-all-stringops -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG"
> ...

 

 *emerge --info wrote:*   

> Portage 2.1.2_rc1-r3 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.17-mck6 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: 2.6.17-mck6 i686 unknown
> ...

 

Zrobilem zmiany w make.conf, jak widac, przemergowalem glib pango cairo gtk+, audacious, audacious-plugins i kurka nie dziala   :Rolling Eyes: .

Prosze o pomoc!

----------

## kfiaciarka

Może docenisz kiedyś zalety nie ricerowania  :Wink:  I postawisz z safe flags cały system a nie pakiety co siadają  :Wink:  Mi audacious działa i nie faultuje. A nie mam ldflags i mam bezpieczne c/cxx-flags

----------

## no4b

Flagi masz rzeczywiście mocne (ciekawe czy wiesz choć co która robi), sam mam dość ricerskie flagi, ale Twoje to już chyba przesada. Na Twoim miejscu sprawdziłbym ram oraz czy procesor sie nie przegrzewa. Szybiej pójdzie niż rekompilacja systemu z bardziej ludzkimi flagami.

----------

## Belliash

ejj no panowie, ...

co Wy tak na te flagi naskakujecie?

flagi te am od ponad roku.

Fakt ze jak dotak stawialem system 64-bit a teraz 32bit

ale ztego co wiem zadna z tych flag nie ma wpywu na to, .. nie powinna robic roznicy...

Nie kumam czemu 64-bit dziala a 32-bit nie chce...  :Sad: 

A make.conf taki sam  :Very Happy: 

Wiecie z innej beczki, ... pare problemow z amd64 mialem, zawsze ktos czepial sie flag i zawsze problemem bylo cos innego.

Przyjmijmy ze mam tam normalne flagi, .. co zatem moze powodowac takie jajca?

CPU + RAM zakladam sprawny skoro amd64 smiga  :Very Happy: 

albo moze mi ktos wytlumaczy dlaczego gtk+ przy instalacji pluje takim czyms:

"libtool: sciezka do jakiegos pliku np. cairo.la seems to be moved"

i tak jest z cairo, pango, libX11, glib, atk....

Moze tez przez flagi?

Zabawne ze przy -march=athlon-xp -O2 -s tez tym pluje  :Razz: 

P.S:

```
# Architecture specific

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -O2 -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse,387 -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -ffast-math -ftracer -finline-limit=1200 -fno-ident -fforce-addr -fpeel-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -funroll-loops -funswitch-loops -ftree-vectorize -fprefetch-loop-arrays -frerun-cse-after-loop -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mno-align-stringops -minline-all-stringops -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -O2 -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse,387 -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -ffast-math -ftracer -finline-limit=1200 -fno-ident -fforce-addr -fpeel-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -funroll-loops -funswitch-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -frerun-cse-after-loop -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mno-align-stringops -minline-all-stringops -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fpermissive -fno-enforce-eh-specs"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1,--enable-new-dtags,--sort-common,--as-needed -Bdirect -s"

PORTAGE_STRIP_FLAGS="--strip-all --discard-all -R .comment -R .note -R .note.ABI-tag"

# Locale Settings

LANGUAGE=48

LINGUAS="en pl"

LANG="en_US"

LC_ALL="en_US"

# Mirrors

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/ http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

# Portage Specific Settings

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

CLEAN_DELAY="0"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="5"

FEATURES="autoconfig cvs digest distlocks nodoc parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict -metadata-transfer"

INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/var/tmp

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage-morph /usr/local/portage-xgl"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"

# USE Flags

USE="3dnow 3dnowext alsa avi bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cdrom cups divx4linux dvd dvdr dvdread flash gif glitz gtk2 hal jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl pic png qt speedup sse sse2 sse3 tga tiff truetype type1-fonts udev usb userlocales v4l vorbis wmf X xml2 xv xvid xpm -arts -fortran -gdbm -gnome -gpm -ipv6 -motif -ncurses -nls -oss -perl -python -samba -slang -spell"
```

I wszystko dziala na AMD64 ;]

----------

## kfiaciarka

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -s"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CLEAN_DELAY="0"

LINGUAS="pl"

ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse joystick vmmouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vmware "

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/xgl-coffee /usr/local/overlays/nelchael/"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

FEATURES="sandbox -ccache parallel-fetch digest"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="19"

USE="alsa avi bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cdrom divx4linux dvd dvdr dvdread flash gif glitz gtk jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility xcomposite kernel_linux mp3 mpeg nptl nptlonly nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl png qt3 qt4 tga tiff truetype type1-fonts udev usb v4l vorbis wmf X xml2 xv xvid xpm -apache2 arts -ipv6 -gdbm berkdb -gnome fortran motif oss pertty risky -xmms mmx sse sse2 pic nls unicode -arts slang esd xml sdl hal spell aac encode imlib imagemegick"

#SYNC="rsync://rsync.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="$PORTDIR_OVERLAY

/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise

/usr/portage/local/layman/nx

/usr/portage/local/layman/halcy0n

/usr/portage/local/layman/gentopia

/usr/portage/local/layman/zugaina

/usr/local/custom_kernels

/usr/portage/local/layman/sabayon

/usr/local/nvidia-open

/usr/local/overlays/berkano-overlay"
```

I wszysciutko na 32 bit działa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> ale ztego co wiem zadna z tych flag nie ma wpywu na to, .. nie powinna robic roznicy...

 

Wyraźnie nie wiesz co te flagi robią.

 *Quote:*   

> Nie kumam czemu 64-bit dziala a 32-bit nie chce...  
> 
> A make.conf taki sam 

 

Bo jak sama nazwa wskazuje - to nie to samo.

 *Quote:*   

> Przyjmijmy ze mam tam normalne flagi

 

Nie, bo nie masz. Nie będziemy się oszukiwać.

 *Quote:*   

> CPU + RAM zakladam sprawny skoro amd64 smiga 

 

Nie zakładaj tylko sprawdź, czy to tak dużo dla Ciebie? Skoro twierdzisz, że to nie wina flag, to zostaje raczej tylko problem sprzętowy (zakłądając, że innym się w tym samym miejscu nie wykłada).

@kfiaciarka: Twoje flagi są ascetyczne  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

co do flag to zastanawiam sie ew. nad -mtune=athlon64...

oraz ew. nad glibcem i binutilsami od nxsty...

Co o tym sadzicie?

----------

## n0rbi666

Morpheouss - z tego co pamiętam, to audacious nie lubi agresywnych flag, GTK też nie.

Spróbuj odpalić

```
gdb audacious

run

[tu sie wywali]

bt

```

i pokaż, co wypisało.

----------

## Belliash

zaraz napisze

bo strace to tylko wywala jakies info ze nie istnieja katalogi z czcionkami i bledy zwiazane z fontconfig  :Razz: 

a pol systemu przeoralem z lekkimi flagami jak w make.conf

pozostala polowa pakietow filtruje flagi (np glibc czy binutils)...

a nadal to samo

EDITED:

gdb wywalilo:

0x0066e130 in FcFontSetSortDestroy () from /usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1

po przemeergowaniu fontconfiga problem sie rozwiazal.

teraz tylko wystarczy znalezc przyczyne wykladania sie fontconfiga i bedzie GIT.

Dzieki za pomoc!

I tak na przyszlosc: wara od moich flag  :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *no4b wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @kfiaciarka: Twoje flagi są ascetyczne 

 

Miałem bardziej wypasione i --as-needed i -Bdirect ale zrezygnowałem  :Wink:  teraz z prelinkiem system chodzi tak samo szybko a mam mniej problemów  :Smile: 

----------

## szachy

Może się narażę, ale 

```
-ftree-vectorize
```

 u mnie powodowało podobne problemy po różnych kombinacjach dałem sobie spokój z nią.

 *Quote:*   

> Fakt ze jak  dotak  stawialem system 64-bit a teraz 32bit  
> 
> ale  ztego co wiem  zadna z tych flag nie ma  wpywu na to, .. nie powinna  robic roznicy...

 

ja za to słyszałem ze ta flaga na 64bit działa dużo lepiej niż na 32, ale głowy nie dam sobie uciąć  :Razz: 

Może warto bez niej spróbować jak nic już nie pomoże ?  

```
-ffast-math 
```

  kde i gcc4 też się nie lubią   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## no4b

1) Mam cały system z -ftree-vectorize i wszystko działa poprawnie. Widocznie rzeczywiście na amd64 działa ona lepiej.

2)  *Quote:*   

> -ffast-math 
> 
> kde i gcc4 też się nie lubią

 

To są już zupełnie dziwne dla mnie teorie. Dlatego, że nic podobnego nie zaobserowałem ani u siebie, ani u kilku kolegów.

----------

## Belliash

Denerwuje mnie takie wasze pierniczenie....

wez zemerguj 1 z 2 genlopa i np. genlop -ti gtk+

i niech mi kurna ktos powie jakich flag on nie lubi jak i tak wieksza polowe filtruje?

----------

## szachy

 *Quote:*   

> -ffast-math 
> 
> kde i gcc4 też się nie lubią
> 
> To są już zupełnie dziwne dla mnie teorie. Dlatego, że nic podobnego nie zaobserowałem ani u siebie, ani u kilku kolegów.

 

ups , chodziło o openoffice, który segfaultował jak kdelibs z -ffast-math  skompilowałeś   :Embarassed: 

----------

## kneczaj

Jeśli cokolwiek emergowałeś z tymi flagami:

 *Quote:*   

> #CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -O2 -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse,387 -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -ffast-math -ftracer -finline-limit=1200 -fno-ident -fforce-addr -fpeel-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -funroll-loops -funswitch-loops -ftree-vectorize -fprefetch-loop-arrays -frerun-cse-after-loop -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mno-align-stringops -minline-all-stringops -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG" 

 

to zauważ że jest tu:

```
-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64
```

a to nijak się ma do systemu 32 bitowego

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *kneczaj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> to zauważ że jest tu:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

A poczytaj sobie man gcc i nie gadaj takich rzeczy  :Wink:  -march i -mtune służa do tego aby kompilator korzystał ze specyficznych dla danego procesora instrukcji.

----------

## Belliash

 *kneczaj wrote:*   

> Jeśli cokolwiek emergowałeś z tymi flagami:
> 
>  *Quote:*   #CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -O2 -s -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse,387 -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -ffast-math -ftracer -finline-limit=1200 -fno-ident -fforce-addr -fpeel-loops -fprefetch-loop-arrays -funroll-loops -funswitch-loops -ftree-vectorize -fprefetch-loop-arrays -frerun-cse-after-loop -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mno-align-stringops -minline-all-stringops -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG"  
> 
> to zauważ że jest tu:
> ...

 

ma sie tak do 32-bit systemu jak w/w flagi dla gtk+.......

----------

## argasek

 *Morpheouss wrote:*   

> i niech mi kurna ktos powie jakich flag on nie lubi jak i tak wieksza polowe filtruje?

 

A to istnieje połowa mniejsza i większa? Bo dla mnie 0,5 == 0,5 zawsze  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *argasek wrote:*   

> A to istnieje połowa mniejsza i większa? Bo dla mnie 0,5 == 0,5 zawsze 

 

tak OT: czasami większe pół to 0,7.   :Embarassed: 

----------

